# ACSI Book



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Have tried getting an ACSI discount book from Vicarious but all sold out. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Apparently ACSI webshop still have them but only in Danish.
Fairly easy to use if you just want the card and info on sites.

Danish ACSI

If you've used the ACSI book before or have an old one, it's fairly easy to work out the facilities.

If you were to buy the DVD in English, you could cross reference.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The Caravan & Camping Club had some 10 days ago.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Try phoning Vicarious.

They had a few damaged books or ones with pages missing a couple of weeks ago, but the card is what you really need so the book doesn't matter so much.

They were still charging full price for them though, which I thought was a bit mercenary . . . but as they said, there's no problem selling as many as they can get.

Dave


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

I just bought one directly from the ACSI website. Danish language was all that was left. I was mainly interested in the discount card that comes with it. 

However it is possible to get some of the information about the sites from the book. eg the name of the site, the town it is located in, the satnav co-ordinates, site phone number, prices etc.

If you want to make an effort to translate the codes / letters that describe the site facilities (using google for example) you can get most of the info from it.

However must buy the English language version earlier in 2012

Happy travels or should I say 

Hav en god ferie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

pabsie said:


> Have tried getting an ACSI discount book from Vicarious but all sold out. Anyone got any suggestions?


I've got an unused one you can have. 

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Don_Madge said:


> pabsie said:
> 
> 
> > Have tried getting an ACSI discount book from Vicarious but all sold out. Anyone got any suggestions?
> ...


What do I do :?: I've offered the ACSI guide to Pabsie but no reply. 

I've had a PM from somebody who wants it so what do I do hang on to it or let it go :?:

I will pay the postage and ask for a £10 donation to be sent to Mavis for her charity, do you think this is reasonable :?:

Don


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Don

Entirely reasonable - your considerate generosity puts us all to shame.

Harry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Don

You made an offer.

Pabsie hasn't been back either to thank you for the offer, anyone else for their suggestions, or to make any further comment. He may well be away or out of touch, but that places no obligation on you.

*No reciprocated agreement has been entered into*, so you are entirely free to pass on the book to whoever you please.

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Don, 
Got your message, have sent a reply. Will be very pleased to donate to Mavis's charity on receipt of ACSI Book. Many thanks.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Wilmannie said:


> Don,
> Got your message, have sent a reply. Will be very pleased to donate to Mavis's charity on receipt of ACSI Book. Many thanks.


Hi Wilma,

it's on the way to you.

I don't know if you know but Vicarious Books will post the guide to you anywhere in Europe.

You can pre order from the 1st November and if you will be in one place for a couple of weeks they will post it to you.

The guide is due to be published about the second week in December.

Safe travelling.

on


----------

